# How many miles did your rear OEM tires last?



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

I took my GTO in to get its first state inspection (PA) yesterday and was shocked when they told me it wouldn't pass...because the rear tires had less than 2/32" of tread left on them! I couldn't believe it, I thought I had been keeping a pretty good eye on them, but apparantly I haven't looked at them in a while...one was down to the inner-tread nub that says "Please replace me" and the other was getting there.

Anyway, I have 6200 miles on the car. I have done 2 weak burnouts and other than that drive pretty normal. The car did have like 1200 miles on it when I bought, though, so it's possible test drivers were going crazy with it, but the tires didn't seem too worn when I got it.

So those of you who have had to replace your rear tires...how many miles did it take?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

*here here*

my rt rear is gone 9,000 miles too much power not enough tire me too
at least the tire is inexpensive compared to trans am goodyears!!!!!


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I got 6000 miles out of mine.


----------



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

I have heard some of the tires are over inflated when they are shipped from Australia.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Yah, I think they're shipped with 60psi. I heard that this was done so the tires wouldn't get flat spots because they sit so long. Dealer is supposed to adjust them on delivery. Many people have had problems because sometimes the dealer forgets. This wasn't the case with mine, I run them at 32psi. The reason they wear so much is because of the small footprint and soft rubber. Discount Tire gave me a good deal on replacements, I think it was $400 approx. for the two after taxs, road-hazard etc. were added in. The ones I got have a much better tread pattern to. The old ones didn't make much noise when I burned out, now they make an awesomely oud 'SCREACH' when I smoke them.


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

Yeah, I think the overinflation was part of my problem. The car about 2000 miles on it before I read about that problem on this forum and checked my car to find all 4 tires up around 50 psi. The right rear tire that is the most worn is also terribly worn in the middle treads and about the same on the outer treads as the other rear tire, a pretty good indicator of overinflation.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Underinflation will also cause the tire to wear more in the middle, but only with highway driving. I'm ready to roll 10k miles and I'll be lucky to make 13k miles. :cheers


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

I made it to 3100 mile and had to put new ones on.

I am at 16000 now with my Toyo Proxes


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

wow...so about everytime you change oil....you just as well plan on a new set of rears :lol: That's normal isnt it? :confused


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

Mine last 400 miles when I put my new wheels and tires on.


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

WOW,

I bought mine used w/ 6,000 miles. It now has 11,500, and only about 1/2 the tread has worn away. The fronts might be a hair worse. I've only done one burnout (a hellacious one) since I've had it, and some days I baby it, and other's I drive the piss out of it. I can't believe yall's tires are gone so quickly?

wierd??? :confused


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

by the way, what's the replacement tire of choice?

I am thinking about the BFG KDW (in lieu of the KDWS) for just about $20 more a tire. The tread pattern is a LOT cooler too.


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

*Too many Tiresmokers??*

:cheers You guys have got to be kidding! Less than 12,000 on a set of tires? Is it because of the z speed rating? If so, I'll get harder ones...like I will EVER need a z speed rated tire!!


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Tiresmoker - with a username like yours, I would have thought you'd be getting a new set of tires every couple of months!


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I have 9600 on mine, and the rears are shot. I rotatated em, yes I know the front is supposed to be 4/32's, but I wanted to get a little extra life out of them. I was thinking of going with the Toyo Proxes 1s for the next set as well...any complaints? How's the wet and dry traction on the Toyos?


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Vader953 said:


> by the way, what's the replacement tire of choice?
> 
> I am thinking about the BFG KDW (in lieu of the KDWS) for just about $20 more a tire. The tread pattern is a LOT cooler too.


Thats what I opted for on mine.


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

*any tires that can get 30,000+ miles?*

Any ideas on a set of tires you could get 30,000 miles or more out of??
:willy:


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't think you're gonna get any more tread life on a set of our size tires than the ones that come stock. On tire rack it appears all the other options are even more hi performance and are softer/sticker

THe BFG KDWS will last a lot longer than the guys posted here if you don't do burnouts.

But then again.......thats all the fun!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

tiresmoker said:


> Any ideas on a set of tires you could get 30,000 miles or more out of??
> :willy:


Stop doing burnouts and you should be able to get 25,000. I've gotten 25,000 out of Goodyear Eagle F1s, in my Vette.


----------



## tponeill (Feb 18, 2005)

bsmcall said:


> Underinflation will also cause the tire to wear more in the middle, but only with highway driving. I'm ready to roll 10k miles and I'll be lucky to make 13k miles. :cheers


HI my first post, picking up my 05 next Monday, I've been doing alot of research on the tire thing after reading the terrible reports on toasting the stock tires in as little as 3-6,000 miles elswhere on this site. I planned to stop at the tire store right after picking up the new goat for some serious changes. 

I have found some interesting things I would like to share.

Reading reviews at the tire rack for comparabler tires resulted in about the same mix of complaints and good reports as the stock BFG which are priced right.

The KDW and KD will help your launch but don't even try winter. Here in Michigan it will be inevitable a light snow will occur when I'm out in spring or fall. So summer tires and wheels are what I'm thinking is the best solution for my situation.

Until I get the tire / traction thing better under control I won't invest much in horsepower upgrades.

However please consider the following footnotes table from the BFG site on inflation at the bottom of the following link

http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/assets/pdf/gforce_ta_kdws.pdf

You need to increase pressure (up to 7.5 PSI) based on your anticipated speed to avoid wearing the centers out or risking blow out.

Normal passenger tires wear on the edge when under-inflated and in the middle when over-inflated. 

Low profile Z rated tires require a little more attention to inflation. Low inflation causes the center to bow out wearing it out quicker, less gas mileage and less overall pavementcontact for cornering at high speed are the other results of underinflation.

Additionally, the MFR recomendation for PSI for the tire is with a cold tire. If you drive even a mile to a gas station to fill your tire it is considered hot. To compensate you need to add up to 4 PSI, recheck when it is cold and make the necessary adjustments. 

This is an additiont to the BFG speed recomendations above. (I'm looking for the documentation, I believe saw it on the Speed channel)

I am sorry for the long post but very grateful to have access to this very active and informative resource.

Anybody going to the Woodward dream cruise Detroit, MI? I wouldn't mind being part of any Goat get togethers. Different thread!


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> Stop doing burnouts and you should be able to get 25,000. I've gotten 25,000 out of Goodyear Eagle F1s, in my Vette.


Which Goodyear F1s are these? The ones with the "V" tread design? I'm considering these as a replacement when my OE tires wear out.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

My tires lasted a little over 25k. Would have lasted longer if the fronts weren't rubbing on the struts....dang GM engineers. One of them started shreading while I was going about 70 mph on my way home from Phoenix the other night.:willy: Just got some F-1s for the goat today. Just got to put them on now.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

They are lasting alot longer then the ones on the messed up front end


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

Guess you know about the struts leaking oil which can cause the tire wearing problem. I had to have my struts changed along with the rear end. Lucky to have a good dealer.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I got 9500 on my orginals,,no notice worn on mine,,, i have had them rotated once at 5k i think? whatever the maint. schedule calls for... I have only done one burn out,,that is when i drove it off the lot, the salesman did think i had the balls! :lol: You know if you read the manual the rear tire pressure is suppose to be 39 psi,,sounds high to me but I follow the manual on all my cars for tire pressure and have never had much of a problem with tire wear,,, now that it is winter everyone should check there tire pressue!!! a good 50 degree temp drop will drop the the tire pressure a good 20%. and make sure you heck them in the morning when they are cold!!!


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

bsmcall said:


> Underinflation will also cause the tire to wear more in the middle, but only with highway driving. I'm ready to roll 10k miles and I'll be lucky to make 13k miles. :cheers


Not to argue, but underinflation causes tires to wear prematurley on the shoulders of the tread or even on the sidewall if they are underinflated bad enough. Overinflation causes it to wear in the middle of the tread.

<edit>
I stand corrected... the above is true for normal passenger tires, but apparently is not the case for high-performance tires. My bad.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Got little over 25000 out of 17" BFG OEM's. Went to a harder Yokohama, crap on snow, but great everywhere else. Had no strut rub until I jumped a curb, quick front-end alignment stopped that.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm, I am beginning to wonder if I drive like a grandma...  I got 30k out of the stock BFG KDWS, and I put another set on. I had 20k on them when I pulled them off recently. They still have about 5/32 tread with 20k on them. I pulled them off because I bought some 18" wheels and tires. I went with the BFG KDW (new tread), and I would highly recommend these tires!! They stick like glue!! And they have the sweetest tread pattern of any tire out there...


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I got my new set just over 23,000 miles and still had some tread left. The front was wearing on the inside so I had it aligned.


----------



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

I got almost 25,000 out of my OEM tires. I now have about 17,000 on my new tires. My second set of tires are General Exclaim UHP with the same specs as the OEM tires. Hopefully these will last a little bit longer.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

For everyone that got over 20k, Do you ever take the TC off?

I got 6k out of my original set, had the steel belts showing when they were replaced. I really started to roast them when I ordered new tires and waited for them to be delivered. I wanted to get it out of my system before putting the new tires on.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, the T/C was turned off about once a week, but my car has never been to the track...


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

I have a little over 15,000 on mine and they measure 7/32. I expect to get 25,000 on these before replacing. Always have T/C off, not many burn-outs and do rotate the tires.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

A bit over 25,000 miles on my original equipment tires. Today ordered a new set of 4 BFG KDWS at Sam's Club. Weren't in stock but will be delivered by the 20th this month. Original tires still have 5000 miles left in them but decided to replace due to the inside edges wearing a bit thin due to alignment issue. No strut rub sign whatsoever in spite of the washboard roads here in Louisiana. Oh yes, Louisiana has just been named as the number one state in the nation for having bad roads. -Jim


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Remember the Great Train Wreck of GTO's in March 2005? I picked up a set of tires off one of those dead goats. Brand new ones with about 9 miles on them, Delivered for 375.00. 80 a piece and 55 delivery. If I remember correctly BJ's wholesale club wanted like 190 a piece. 

My car's original tires have over 17K on it and the tires are wearing really well.*


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

Passenger side rear only made it to 9k. :willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

man i must be a wuss or somehting. i had my oem for 10,000 miles b4 i changed the set up. i still have them by the way. my new set up has 14,000 on them now and still have many miles left. i love to light them up ever chance i get. dont like to many burn outs tho. its so hard to clean them up before i go to the dealer


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I did both good AND bad with my OEM tires.

I had the strut rub issue a few thousand miles ago, and when the dealer fixed the alignment they did something odd: They moved the irregularly worn fronts to the back and gave me two new tires up front. I asked the dealer if it was really advisable to keep the worn fronts, but they said they still had a lot of life left. Whatever.

So last week I'm going 80 on the freeway when one rear tire delaminates (or whatever you call it when a flap of rubber comes loose). It didn't go flat, but the loose flap of rubber bang-bang-banged on my fender liner and tore it up. I limped to the shoulder and, while putting on the spare, noticed that the other rear tire was about to let go, too. The inner tread ribs on both tires were gone.

Stupid me for not checking more often. The outer ribs of the tires still looked good, though, and I just cracked 20k miles.

The happy surprise was that my dealer still replaced these tires under warranty. I guess it was my story about how they'd previously moved the damaged tires to the back. I'm just glad I didn't have to pay. Also, they're ordering me a new fender liner, and that'll be free, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

*tires*

I have slightly over 9500 miles on my O.E.Ms and they look almost as good as day one.. I have done 2 or 3 pretty good burn outs and I drive fairly nomal most of the time with a even mixture of city and hiway miles .. never carry any extra weight except for a passanger,, my trunk is empty,,


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

train wreck? details please


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

nevermind. i found some links and pictures. ouch.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gregscalade said:


> train wreck? details please


*There was a train wreck in I believe March 2005 somewhere in the Midwest. There are photos of it on this forum somewhere. You'd have to search for it. 

I believe it was like 37 or so GTO's destroyed. 

I do not recall what the cause of it was, but I think there were a heard of wild Mustangs running wild along the tracks and they cut in front of the train :willy:

Seriously I don't recall the cause, but there was an article link to it in that post with the pics.*


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I managed to squeeze 26k out of the rears...somehow. The fronts still look practically brand new at 26k...they have over half tread left. Of course the roads around here are very good, we have that new, smooth concrete pavement which is supposed to reduce accidents by 12% or whatever...haha. It's nice to drive on, it feels like driving on a cloud or something. Very few bumps and the goat feels better going 120 than it does at 60. Smooth as silk.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey guys, it'd have helped to say if you had the 17s or 18s. 
I have 18s, which are Bridgestones (don't like them), and I', afraid they'll last a lot less than stock 17s. But no way of knowing if not stated. Later.
JC


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

ELP_JC said:


> Hey guys, it'd have helped to say if you had the 17s or 18s.
> I have 18s, which are Bridgestones (don't like them), and I', afraid they'll last a lot less than stock 17s. But no way of knowing if not stated. Later.
> JC


The 17s and 18s have the same RPM (revolutions per mile) rating iirc, so they should wear similarly. That's my guess, based on the sizes of the tires only. There are a lot of other things that must be taken into account, such as the compound of the tires, alignment, driving characteristics, types of roads the car is driven on, etc., which could make huge differences from one to another. Where I may drive on very smooth asphalt 90% of the time, you may drive on scuffed concrete 90% of the time, so I would suspect that your tires would wear faster due to the harder/rougher surface. Stuff like that. Based ONLY on RPM though, I'd say that the 17" should wear almost identically to the 18".


----------



## dmace (Oct 25, 2006)

on the 05, the rear tires lasted 5k. on the 06 still good at 8k--different tires


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*...and I thought I was hard on my tires!!!*

I guess I was a little too easy on my car...I was shocked when I only got 18,000  miles out of the original set, but I guess I should be happy considering some of you guys are getting only 5000 miles. I am happy with my new Toyo Proxy's though, great ride and good traction...let's see how long they last:rofl: .


----------

